# The Wife vs. Warhammer...



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

This is how I won wife approval today:

"James, you spent 200$ on... plastic men?" :scratchhead:

"Yep, sure did. Used to do this back when I was younger. Figure it will probably take me a few months to get these painted up the way I want" :so_happy:

"...200$? For plastic... :nono:"

"Well I could go back to target shooting as a hobby. I'd probably need about 1500$ for a short action Rem 700, maybe around 600 for optics and right now .308 is about 50c/round. I can spend 200$ in ammo in a weekend..."

:shok::shok:

"I like this warhammer thing".


WIN.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Epic Win!!!!!


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Make sure she doesn't find out about reloading spent brass.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

ha I just pull the whole "You spent how much on make up and perfume yesterday?....Yeah I think we can afford another box of Ork Boyz."


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

If my wife wants something she buys it, if I want something I buy it...easy:victory:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

^this.

After 20 years, there's not a lot of gaming stuff I want.
I bought the Valkyrie because the model is cool. When the wife found out it had moving parts as well (she likes things that move) she let me buy another one.

If it's within reason, I'm allowed to get it.
If not, no dice.

She pays for it, so I don't quibble. In a lot of cases, I can probably scratchbuild it given time and materials.


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Nah, the money wasn't the real kicker it was the way she said it. I got out of shooting (sold all my dillon press equipment a few months back) mainly due to it 

1) being way expensive to enjoy anymore 
and
2) not enough time (when I'm home, I want to relax...)

I've bought a lot stranger stuff... being a SW fan I've got all sorts of stupid toys littering of my office :laugh: She's just glad a I have a slightly more manageable hobby.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

She fiance, if that counts, is in to it because we split my army in half and played a few games.

So that was a win-win thing for me.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Ha epic win i like that this or shooting ha keep that up


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahaha epic win of the day!


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Good lad, gotta love that sort of persuasion  My missus, just lets me get what ever i fancy, so long as i dont go overboard, Tho last christmas, i did manage to get a Sister Immo spam army in a oneer.... well chuffed


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

Nicely done. 

I just recently said to the missus that I was thinking of getting a second army so she can play against me. She never will, but she at least thinks I'm thinking of her.


----------



## vechi (Nov 5, 2009)

I was lucky, my girlfriend liked 40k, so I was free to express my inner geek.


----------



## Cadian440th (Jul 20, 2010)

This is great now if only i could find a way for this to work on my parents... maybe paintball is more realistic for me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, best laugh of today! +rep!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Fortunately for me i have been playing warhammer since before we met so she's known about it from the start, she has a small chaos army and nids which are barely even opened. She doens't mind my hobbies though, in fact a few birthdays ago she bought me a FW shadowsword to add to my traitor tank company. I might add pictures when i find my camera.


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> ...She doens't mind my hobbies though...


I think a fair bit of that is about them feeling it is better for us to be playing Warhammer with a bunch of (let's be honest...in their eyes) geeks than going out to the pub or whatever and getting into all sorts of bovva!


----------



## someformofchaos (Aug 3, 2010)

Absolutely Fantastic!


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

My wife just watches me buy stuff. After that she starts to try to persuade me not to buy any more. I just tell her how much I love her and want to buy her something because she understands my "childish needs". This is enough for her to forget I bought more of my toy-soldiers. 

Nice WIN BTW!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For me as long as I'm not annoying her or blowing the money set aside for kids uniforms or food shopping. Wargaming stuff is my thing and my wife leaves it to me.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

MadMaxx said:


> This is how I won wife approval today:
> 
> "James, you spent 200$ on... plastic men?" :scratchhead:
> 
> ...


Get this man a Medal :victory:

+ rep


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

As long as I am not overdoing it and neglecting other important things - my woman is fine with it. Once the bills are paid though - the gloves are off and the check card is in my hand!


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

what till your start buying apocalypse stuff. lol


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

For real. A lot of people complain about the price of this hobby but what hobby doesnt cost you? I've played a lot of video games before and between the consoles, games, memory, extra controllers, adapters, and live subscriptions that is really expensive. I was into airsoft for a while and I spent a couple thousand dollars within a year from the guns, batteries, ammo, and CO2. paintball is pricey as crap too. real guns like you said lots of money, _cars_ dont get me started,band equipment is expensive as f***, ...I guess things like writing drawing and making videos isn't too expensive. Well depends on what kind of videos you're making I suppose.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice one 

Just dont let her see the FW site...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Epic Win!!
Well Done +1 Rep For Chu

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I told my fiancé that I wanted a Chaos Reaver Titan...

SHE SAID SHE DIDN'T CARE. Score.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

That doesn't mean go out and buy one! :shok:
Trust me
A Bit of advice from a woman: When we say we don't care; We actually do!!
And we wont be best pleased if you go out and do it
Otherwise... Its your funeral!:hang1:
Have fun with that 

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> That doesn't mean go out and buy one! :shok:
> Trust me
> A Bit of advice from a woman: When we say we don't care; We actually do!!
> And we wont be best pleased if you go out and do it
> ...


She wouldn't mind as long as I was smart about it. It would take me three months, maybe two, to save up enough money to buy the body and desired weapons. As long as I am smart about it...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well i suppose, if you 'Save' for it.
As long as you dont go out and blow the entire £600/$1000 ish
in one go, at once, in the same day.... you get the point
Yes Smart would be the way to go here

SGMAlice


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> I guess things like writing drawing and making videos isn't too expensive. Well depends on what kind of videos you're making I suppose.


I've heard you can actually _earn_ quite a bit of money if your hobby is making 'certain' types of videos :wink:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Well i suppose, if you 'Save' for it.
> As long as you dont go out and blow the entire £600/$1000 ish
> in one go, at once, in the same day.... you get the point
> Yes Smart would be the way to go here
> ...


we are americans it will cost more because of are dollars value. damn economy


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

If you look a little closer you will see i did the conversion..... 
The approx cost of a titan on FW (Body/Weapon Arms) converted to the USDollar.
Granted its not exact but i aint going to be that anal.
Its approximate but fairly accurate nonetheless k:

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

im more worried about shipping but when you are buying reaver titans i think forge world will cover the shipping if you spend 400 pounds


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I've always found FW's shipping to be reasonable. But then again i live in the country they are made so... yeah

orders over £250/$390 have no shipping charges

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

ah its 400 exactly for Americans so the reaver will be covered. so how is it over there sounds cool living in the same place as GW i heard you got some hardcore taxes over there though.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad i could help :grin:

I despise this country... for reasons too numerous to go into here.
Suffice it to say; i get along until i have the opportunity to leave.
I'm not sure it makes a difference living in the same place, i know all the peeps who run my locl GW's, often have the odd game with them
One tomoz in fact: Heh! IG are going to get Ork'd methinks :laugh:

but no percieveable diffrence, I'm still short on cash at the end of every month, and still have pile of boxes, bitz and shelves of models; much like any other player

ooo!! ooo!! ooo!! Nid' squishing too :biggrin: I forgot one of my other friends are coming down

Yay Nid' Squishing!!! My favourite thing to do, except for Traitor Hunting (Though we seem to be sgort on CSM players where i am... Strange)

Wooo!! I talk alot... don't mind me. Time For COFFEE!!! ------------>>

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Glad i could help :grin:
> 
> I despise this country... for reasons too numerous to go into here.
> Suffice it to say; i get along until i have the opportunity to leave.
> ...


right i like nid squishing considerind the fact that nid players believe they are hot shit right now. lol 1750 game against nids i took 6 blastmasters and 3squads of 5 man chosen with 5 flammers in a rhino. and 3 havoc squads 5 man with 4 flammers. i killed his trygons and hive tyrant and carnifexes and zornathropes and all his other stuff and only lost a squad of havocs and a full squad of chosen.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, my freind thinks he's the schizzle, and brags about how he's going to beat me beacuse he got a new Trygon Prime..... like i can't beat it or something

Impressive! Think i only lost my Dread and an Assault Squad to them last time i played against Nid's...
And my poor Chaplain to his own PlasmaPistol :scratchhead:No idea how i failed that epically. It was a good day up until that point. He conceded with just 5 Gaunts and a Zoanthrope left.

Ork's vs IG and BA vs Nid's tomoz methinks

My LR-Crusader and Vindicator should make short work of the Nid's.
Wooot!! PlasmaCannons!!! Just aded some more to my Tactical Squads, so they may add some BlueMeltyness to the carnage aswell Heh

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i dont get crusaders but i have stuff that makes up for it. yea i killed him down to 5 gargoyles he was sad that i slaughter him


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm quite fond of my Crusader. He's been with me ever since i started playing 40k.
Ah! Good times! 

Nid' players always seem to give up at the last minute... Have you noticed that...
i've never actually wiped the bar clean so to speak, they always run away with whats left instead of dying like good little over grown cockroaches

As you can tell i don't like them.....

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

its alright atleast the nids are squishy. i love killing them even maybe a little more than loyalist but they are right there neck to neck on my list of hatred. table whiped a blood player yesterday, you know how a lot of chaos players hate ultramarine and just love killing them, well i dont hate blood angels but the feeling is somewhat the same in the aspect of i still love killing them. by far the best victory in my oppinion watching as the blood angels make a sad attempt to assualt my chaos army. as i hose them down with plama guns and doom siren shots, god its a great feeling, hey but atleast the die trying unlike regular SM generic marines have a tendacy to just sit and shoot and it takes a lot of guts to want to assualt chaos. ahh i mark down a lot of victories against loyalist but the ones im most proud of on my poster is the amount of blood angels helements i have. every time i kill a blood angels player they go on the bases of my mariens mounted on my rhinos chained to my daemon prince. god its great i have marked down 36 victories and 4 losses. yes i know ive lost to them before but that was when i first started playing bloods and found out that death company dreads are not something you want to get locked into combat against. great foes the blood angels


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hell Yes!! No poncing behind Bolters,
Nothing says 'DIE TRAITOR SCUM' like a ChainSword to the Face
And My Assault Marines all wield 2 of them :biggrin:
FOR THE EMPEROR!! -------------------------->>>

I have yet to lose with my Angels. 

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yes i think i like killing them so much because if i did play loyalist i would totally play bloods. but since i dont i like killing them. in a sense they are chaos they drink blood and are relentless in combat. god all this talk makes me want to play a blood angels player and curb stomp his marines head with a chaos adamantium boot.......hmmm my happy place.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I did consider CSM, Khorne/Thousand Sons based
But Blood Angels are a better representation of my personality;
I like killing stuff and doing it to its face, but i also have a strong sense of Honor: For those who came before me and those who have died beside me.
The colour scheme is cool too...... Pink chaos.... ROFL )
you enjoy your happy place.

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

dont make fun of my pink marines besides havent you ever heard of the slaanesh philosphy on why they are pink........... " PINK LIKE VAGINAS"


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

EW! EW! EW! EW! EW!
I take it that that is your philosophy not theirs...
And how does it relate exactly?

Pink Chaos is amusing but not in a mean way,
pink is my Favourite colour.

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

calm down. thats a quote from the movie employe of the month. dane cook if you havent seen it. and no thats not the real motto, but yea i wasnt sure aboutpink when i started but it has grown on me a lot.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Not my type of movie, so no i haven't seen it.
Pink is good.
Considered pink Tau once... i regained my sanity almost instantly

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

pink tau that could have been a nightmare to lose against. too bad tau never win so the embarassment would never come. lol... but yea its cool that you went bloods you can run pink bloods ha ha that would be a sight to see, i guess you could say a lighter shade of red.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

They wouldnt be BA if i painted them pink, thats not to say it didnt cross my mind.
Tau lose!??! PFFT!! I have won more games than i have lost with Tau
You know what i'm going to do it now
I am going to Re-paint all my Tau pink and Subject them to my Mont'Ka, Crushing their Puny bodies under my Crisis Suits and Bowing Their Armor to pieces with my Railguns!!

...ooooo!!! Tau Waaagh!!! Heh

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

you dont have the stones...........ha its probably because you dont have stones at all.
tau so weak so helpless they cant kill because they would have to hit first.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Everyone says Tau are weak yet no one i have played has stuck to that after playing me.
Granted their BS sucks.. as bad as IG, but that dont mean they are weak.
And all the put downs about them sucking even more in CC are true yet thats what we have the Kroot for 
I'll tie up your troops with my kroot then shoot the shit out of anything thats left
Wins every time

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

silly girl chaos dont get caught up in combat with lash of submission i decide who i assualt and when. not to menchin the wouldnt last the first turn in combat with noise marines. i would stick with poping my rhinos and rapid firing fire warriors into my squad but remember with lash your squads arent safe on foot that means you have to spend more points for transport.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't mean you personally 'silly boy'.....

Each opponent has their nuances and i'm pretty sure i can account for each.
In all, my 'more wins than losses' thing would back that up

It all comes down to how you play and what Strategy/Tactics you have/use

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

wow i was reading back and i sound crazy in my posts.......im not this crazy in real-life and i dont talk like some chaos obsessed physico. i beat you do good with tau im not doubting your skill or strategy. but i have never lost to tau ever, i mean i have lost to armies most of them IG or BLOODS but never tau. maybe its just that the tau players performance is less then top notch. but until i play a player that can put my foot in my mouth i just dont see it possible for me to lose to tau. anyways back to crazy chaos talk.... I will rape and pillage your tau relentlessly,


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

You folks know there's a PM function right? 

Or did you want to get some furniture for this thread.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I like crazy, More power to chu.

Yeah, the Tau players where you are must suck
I am Ashamed, they Dishonor Tau everywhere.
They are not Fighting hard enough for The Greater Good.

Rape.... Tau.... :shok:
Wouldn't that be like molesting an iguana?!!

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

we have about 15 tau players at our shop and only about 4 are good and out of those 4 only 2 have been close games but i still beat them by well over 1000 points every game. there is a lot of tau, SM(including Bloods), and Orc. there is a total of 4 chaos players and sadily i am the only one how honors the dark gods( that means that the other guys all suck.. they all play khorne or plague khorne mixes) but their is a relictor who has joined me in honoring the dark gods. i have lost to an IG player 2 times he is really good has a lot of basalisks. but yea maybe one day ill play a tau player who is semi good.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope so otherwise i may as well just throw mine away in disgust.

Mostly SM players in mine, one or two Ork players and one Choas player
I'm the only Cron player i know of there and one of two Tau players

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

wow i heard there is a lot of loyalist scum in Uk but i guess that goes for just about every where. my friend plays crons and eldar he cant beat me either he is mad because he hasnt lost at the shop but he always loses to me. we played a 2500 point game 2 weeks ago and i only lost 2 marines a total of 35 points and he got army killed on the 4th turn. lol you should have seen his face when i blew up his first monolith i laughed and he was sad. then the next turn i killed the other 2 monoliths his nightbringer a scarab squad a destroyer squad and a squad of imortals. ha ha he was in shock.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

3 monoliths!! what a noob...
No one ever needs anymore than two monoliths.

Crons are hard to play if you dont know what you are doing, i'm still learning but mostly there.

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

still though i blew up 3 liths and a nighbringer without losing a model. ofcourse 14 lascannons can sure end a life span of a lith pretty quick. also 6 blastmaster shots can drop a nightbringer quick aswell


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

14 Lascannons!! WTF???

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yea 3 havoc squads with 4 lascannons and 2 chosen squads with 1 lascannon each. equaling 14 las's. but even with this amount of lascannons the chances of getting a fatal blow on the lith is like 10%. the dice gods were just on my side that day. but yea the list has killed every player i have faced and i am really curious to play that guard player with it.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

True true.

The one with the battery of basilisks?
If you want to play him/her then just ask

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

oh the plan has been set into motion. he is out of town until agust 28th but when he gets back i plan to destroy him


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

:laugh: Nice

Looking forward to tomoz even more now, or to today seen as it is tomoz now, but you know what i mean.
Less than ten hours till the store opens, My cases are ready..... and i Haven' been to bed yet :headbutt:

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

damn girl you need to have your whits for tomorrow catch some sleep and kick someones ass.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah... Methinks i should.

I'll be around tomoz night-ish prolly.
Been nice talking to you.

Laters :victory:

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yea same here ive enjoyed adding 2 pages of posts just me and you back and forth. ill definately talk with you tomrrow. have a good day and kick some ass


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

If you'd kept the gun hobby up you would have had no problem "convincing" her to allow you to collect 40K stuff no matter the cost...


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> oh the plan has been set into motion. he is out of town until agust 28th but when he gets back i plan to destroy him


Conspiracy! *gasp*

Pssyche, something tells me, with that approach, you might be worrying about something more than your high-priced models. :laugh:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

She just upped and left. Right about the time I started laying the foundations for this here Games Room Extension...


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

*it shall be a glorious day for The EMPEROR'S CHILDREN*



Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Conspiracy! *gasp*:laugh:


yea i cant wait to out shoot IG with this list. i got 12 lascannons and 6 blastmasters along with 5 plasma guns. im just going to shoot the shit out of him and then kill his pathetic gaurdmen:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

It's not really relevant these days, but as of a few years ago...

I always had such a backlog that buying the damn mini's was never an issue. Arguing over space when you're in a 1-bedroom apartment and want, say, a five by five workspace to permanently claim for your stuff (the kitchen table and the space around it was _perfect_!) was rather tricky, but the money was never an issue. In any case, I'm sure that we would have never argue'd about the cost of plastic as long as I made sure we had enough money for drugs first.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> yea i cant wait to out shoot IG with this list. i got 12 lascannons and 6 blastmasters along with 5 plasma guns. im just going to shoot the shit out of him and then kill his pathetic gaurdmen:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I wish you good luck is such a battle! It sounds like it will be a blast crushing the hammer of the False Emperor!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I wish you good luck is such a battle! It sounds like it will be a blast crushing the hammer of the False Emperor!


Smushing the IG is always fun :biggrin:

especially when their Punisher cannon just took a chunk out of your Assault Marines :threaten:

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Smushing the IG is always fun :biggrin:
> 
> especially when their Punisher cannon just took a chunk out of your Assault Marines :threaten:
> 
> SGMAlice


I can imagine beating them at their own game is rewarding. 

Dare I ask the outcome of that battle?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Many Battle Brothers died that day.....
We Honor their memories with great pride!

The Punisher got a MeltaBomb to its face, courtesy of the Assault Marines.
Death Company did us proud, wading throught their ranks; Eviserating many times their number.
DC Dread was left standing in a Blood claw high pile of Guardsman entrails
(DC Dreads should always have 2 blood claws!)

It was suitably graphic, We fought hard for vengance!! We Prevailed!

FOR THE EMPEROR!!!

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Many Battle Brothers died that day.....
> We Honor their memories with great pride!
> 
> The Punisher got a MeltaBomb to its face, courtesy of the Assault Marines.
> ...


Every loyalist victory - a piece of me dies.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Consolation prize: Raven Guard, crushed beneath my Green Tide, Today :biggrin:

Ghazghull Thraka crushed Kayvaan Shrike like a whining SquigHound

Adding another SM Commading unit head to his BossPole!

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Niceeeee.

My fiance is very excited that were are receiving our models this week. She loves Space Wolves and is really pumped to paint them and start playing.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought so :biggrin:

Fiance eh, Congrats

SGMAlice


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

space wolves..pfft what a great way to say she loves you by playing a loyalist chapter when she knows your chaos. lol it doesnt matter and the spacewolves models are cool looking. i just wish their wasnt wolf before everything you know what i meen. wolfen wolf priest lonewolf.etc


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

well seen as they are called the 'SpaceWolves' it is to be expected
But yes it is mildly annoying
CanisWolfborn look epic though

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> I thought so :biggrin:
> 
> Fiance eh, Congrats
> 
> SGMAlice


Thanks! I appreciate that.


5tonsledge said:


> space wolves..pfft what a great way to say she loves you by playing a loyalist chapter when she knows your chaos. lol it doesnt matter and the spacewolves models are cool looking. i just wish their wasnt wolf before everything you know what i meen. wolfen wolf priest lonewolf.etc


That was exactly why she choose them!

They are really cool, and I am glad she picked them. Should make for some epic games indeed. That and the Death World board we are working on.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> space wolves..pfft what a great way to say she loves you by playing a loyalist chapter when she knows your chaos.


Hey lets not get carried away here Space Wolves are just Loyalist Khorne Berzerkers


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yea i realize the fluff but its just a little gay when you have to say wolf pack etc. just a little much. but i like the terminators and special characters.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> Hey lets not get carried away here Space Wolves are just Loyalist Khorne Berzerkers


I haven't tried saying that yet...


SGMAlice said:


> well seen as they are called the 'SpaceWolves' it is to be expected
> But yes it is mildly annoying
> CanisWolfborn look epic though
> 
> SGMAlice


They definitely could have more inventive names, that is for sure.

She actually picked up Canis. I am curious on how he will do.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

He better not suck otherwise i will cry...
If he looks epic but hits like a girl then he has no right looking good at all

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Really? Why? There is no crying in Warhammer! :laugh:

He may rip me a new on in CC, but shooting... not so much with his WS of 2.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Really? Why? There is no crying in Warhammer! :laugh:
> 
> He may rip me a new on in CC, but shooting... not so much with his WS of 2.


Meh! i was trying to b dramatic..... Nevermind.
BS? Possibly?
2!! WTF!! Is he blind?!!
IG have better aim than that... EPIC FAIL DOGBOY..... Pfft!!

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Meh! i was trying to b dramatic..... Nevermind.
> BS? Possibly?
> 2!! WTF!! Is he blind?!!
> IG have better aim than that... EPIC FAIL DOGBOY..... Pfft!!
> ...


Heh, I didn't catch that.

I am sorry, a BS of 2. Mixed that up.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Dogboy = Caniswolfborn cos he cant shoot for shit.....

It happens my friend dont worry about it

SGMAlice


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Dogboy = Caniswolfborn cos he cant shoot for shit.....
> 
> It happens my friend dont worry about it
> 
> SGMAlice


I have a feeling he is going to get slaughtered, but only time will tell.


----------

